# Shooting with Prescription Glasses



## GRR10211

I'm having more troubles with my glasses this year than ever and it's affecting my shooting.

With it blurry I can only shoot comfortably to 20 yards max. I'm sure that will be less with low light conditions.

When I'm aiming thru my peep I'm basically looking thru the corner of my glasses and it's blurry. The peripheral capabilities of my lenses really suck. Doc said all lenses are like that.

If I put my finger on a desk at arm lengths and look straight on it is clear. If I slowly turn my head so I'm looking at the same point but thru the side of lense it goes blurry pretty quick off center. 

I've tried contacts but hated them. My prescription is 2.75

Any suggestions to this problem. I'm afraid my bow hunting days are coming to end. :crybaby2:


----------



## CarlV

GRR10211 said:


> The peripheral capabilities of my lenses really suck. Doc said all lenses are like that.


Used to have the exact same issue.

Sol'n is to see a different eye doctor. Lenses can have the optical center moved twords the upper center of the lens which greatly improves vision (precription) in that area.

Used to be an eye doctor that makes glasses that advertized here on AT for just this issue.

I got my eye glass lenses custom made by Decot, the shooting glasses folks. Very good job and not too expensive.


----------



## SandSquid

GRR10211 said:


> When I'm aiming thru my peep I'm basically looking thru the corner of my glasses and it's blurry. The peripheral capabilities of my lenses really suck. Doc said all lenses are like that.


Find a different Doc! 
Your lenses can be ground any way your prescriptions are written.


You can also possibly use a clarifier/verifier in your peep.


----------



## GRR10211

Thank you for the reply. I have some looking into.


----------



## emtarcher

Had very same problem. Give archeryoptics a PM or send me one if interested and I will give you his phone number. He is from Northern Indiana and will take an existing pair of your glasses and replace the lens with the focal point moved for your eyes. At an affordable price.


----------



## condude4

I have a -4.25 and a -5.25 eyes. They are fine with contacts, but without a clarifier in my lens it is very blurry with contacts, but with glasses its clear.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

I find this interesting only because I shoot just fine with my regular glasses. My eyes are incredibly bad, and I have that fancy plastic ultra thin lenses (And boy do they still look thick lol) and I do just fine using them.


----------



## MikeR

I have the same problem with my progessive lenses. (Poor peripheral clarity) I had another pair of glasses made with a straight line bifocal. These give me peripheral clarity above the line so I can see well through my peep. The trade off is, no mid range clarity (14"-40"). These lenses are better for driving also. I can see better at intersections without turning my head 90degrees to get a good look both ways, and reduces eye fatigue.


----------



## skip5515

*Blurry*

If you have progressive bi-focals try pushing them down on your nose like trying to read over them and see if that helps, the progressive are streatched so far that they intefrar with your regular lens and makes it blurry, had same problem with my brother. and as far as the mid range you could have trifocal add for that, GET different eye DR.


----------



## sawdust2

*Another Thought*

Try shooting without your glasses. If, like myself, everything clears up then try this. Drag out last years glasses, plastic lens only, and go to work with your Dremel. I kept putting about a 5/16 spot of masking tape on the lens until I got it exactly in the right spot to cover the peep. Then I took a burr and cut a hole. No more blurred vision.

I had the additional problem of never being able to shoot with both eyes open so a spot of masking tape on the other lens completed my shooting glasses. Now I have a clear sight picture with both eyes open and I can still read my sight tape. Cost, nothing.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## woody1241

emtarcher said:


> Had very same problem. Give archeryoptics a PM or send me one if interested and I will give you his phone number. He is from Northern Indiana and will take an existing pair of your glasses and replace the lens with the focal point moved for your eyes. At an affordable price.


This sounds great, I have problems getting my pins and the target to both be in focus. Please supply me with the phone number for the Doctor in Indiana. You can email me at [email protected] you


----------



## kevinXforce

Hello:

Woody: I doubt that you will be able to have BOTH the pin and target in sharp focus. The human eye can focus on only ONE point with sharpness.
I've been at this a long time and if you are a hunter, try to focus on a very small part of the animal while "tolerating" the pin being a bit blurry. For lifelong iron sight rifle/pistol shooters, the tendency is for them to focus on the front sight. Bernie Pellertie's book, IDIOT PROOF ARCHERY, gets into this distinction. 

Anyone with vision the can be corrected to 20:20, even with astigmatism, can learn to shoot quite well Olympic rifle shooters have had terrible astigmatism and shot world records by learning to "see" a certain shape and relationship between the front sight and target. I know one that sees the round target as "Coke Bottle" shaped. 

The option of having the optical center ground to suit your situation is a solid one. I've had centers ground almost at the edge of shooting glasses and done quite well. Remember, some prescription "toleranace" standards are plus/minus a quarter dipoter so insist on the exact one you need and have the optical souce verify it. They can do this.

I shoot progressive tri-focals and found that even the slightest slipping of the glasses down my nose gets the intermediate distance section off center. It's the smallest segment of the lens, often only 9MM wide and barely 8MM high. I use light tension rubber glasses lanyards behind my neck and this keeps the glasses in place. 

One critical thing: Your eyeball must be "squarely" behind the eyeglass lens and then both must, again, be squarely behing the peep sight. Any angles will create distortion variations. 

One trick: NEVER stare at the pin or target for more than a very few seconds without glancing away to avoid burining-in the target image onto your eye. If you burn-in, you can actually think the pin's properly located and it ISN'T. Another trick is to blink just before starting the aiming process so the MOISTURE coating on your cornea is kept uniform. 

Hope this stuff helps.

Regards,

Kevin


----------

